# Recommendation for shorts



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

10 years or so ago I used to use this forum a lot. And, back in the day, reviews were updated more often. I just looked at reviews for shorts and they all looked fairly old.

Anyway, way back when I had a pair of Nema Jewel shorts. Wore them out and bought another pair. probably 5 years ago. Not as good as the first. Have tried others since, Troy Lee, Fox, etc. Still haven't found anything that I like as much as the original Nema's. Been reading reviews on other sites about Nema shorts, not so good. Looking for "current"  opinions on good shorts.

I don't care for the kind that go all the way to the knees. Maybe I'm old school. So, please suggest your favorite shorts. Mainly a xc rider. Thanks.


----------



## flipjhl (Jun 25, 2008)

Endura shorts


----------



## morpheus1029 (Aug 5, 2008)

Love my PI's


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Endura MT500's. Backside is waterproof too, making winter riding so much more comfortable!


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

flipjhl said:


> Endura shorts


Which ones do you like, and do they go all the way to the knee?


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

Shalom said:


> Endura MT500's. Backside is waterproof too, making winter riding so much more comfortable!


I live in Florida so those might be too warm. But thanks anyway.


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

morpheus1029 said:


> Love my PI's


Which ones do you like?
I forgot to mention, I'm looking for recommendation on baggies.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I found a lot of praise for hoss ponderosa baggies. I bought em and love em. Buying a second pair next weekend.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought a pair of Zoic (I think Black Market) on clearance from Performance on my last trip to the States for an emergency "gear up" to ride with my brothers, I was unprepared.

The clip in chamois is supremely *UN*comfortable. It "clicks" when I pedal if that makes any sense. Like the material is loading up and snaping into a new position, you can imagine the resulting feeling on one's junk. Today, I wear the short for commuting with Gore bibs. I paid something like $30 for the short that I don't mind not using the chamois.

HOWEVER, I have some 10 year old Pearl Izumi baggies that I still love.

If I were you, I would go to a shop and try everything then have. Repeat elsewhere, repeat elsewhere, then decide.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

johnb said:


> 10 years or so ago I used to use this forum a lot. And, back in the day, reviews were updated more often. I just looked at reviews for shorts and they all looked fairly old.


I don't know how others feel, but I prefer to read discussion in the forums over the review section anyway.


----------



## pulpwoody (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm with johnb, I don't like shorts that go past the knees. If anyone has recommendations for some shorts that fit dudes with large legs, that would be good too. I ride with some guys who have "normal" or skinnier legs, but that ain't me. I have a pair of ponderosa shorts, and those things are tough to get on.


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> If I were you, I would go to a shop and try everything then have. Repeat elsewhere, repeat elsewhere, then decide.


That's a good point. I already have enough shorts and jerseys in my closet that I don't like.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

if you already have liners (or i guess you could buy some) ive become a huge fan of the stoic thrive shorts
they are extremely lightweight, breathable, and 4 way stretch (a must imo), only thing that might be a downside is lack of pockets besides the two hand pockets (not an issue for me as everything goes in my hydration pack)...there are other similar shorts from various manufacturers out there though, i dont need my liners to attach to my shorts


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

I am glad you posted this. I buy 90% of this kind of stuff online, and going to PricePoint or Amazon, I get hit with hundreds of options. I believe that for shoes or shorts or pedals or helmets or whatever, different people will use different brands, but somewhere in there is a large group of folks who all use the same brand of shorts, or shoes or pedals or whatever, because that particular thing is good and people found out.

I too am looking for mountain bike shorts, am not able to go shopping at brick and mortar stores, so it is so much easier to hear when different folks have found the same brand of shorts and can make the recommendation. I love it when I can read where 4 or 5 people all have the same shorts and recommend them. Much easier than order, send back to store, order again, repeat...

Thanks!


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Troy Lee Ace shorts, but they're not cheap and the outer short would not be my first choice for Florida summer riding. They're above the knee.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

Sombrio Supra shorts, not very baggy but still not "spandex", really good cut&fit. The fabric is a bit stretchy but feels quite tough and repels water OK, good ventilation due to ventilation zippers on inner thigh.

Down sides are that those only have one small pocket(and its on back side, 2012 model has also thigh pockets I think) and no liner included.


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 2, 2008)

Verttii said:


> Sombrio Supra shorts, not very baggy but still not "spandex", really good cut&fit. The fabric is a bit stretchy but feels quite tough and repels water OK, good ventilation due to ventilation zippers on inner thigh.
> 
> Down sides are that those only have one small pocket(and its on back side, 2012 model has also thigh pockets I think) and no liner included.


Hey Verttii, The Supras look good and I really like the other Sombrio shorts that I have. How are the Supras for length? I'm 6'4" and take a Medium and I'm always after the longest ones I can find. The guys at Sombrio recommended I try them.


----------



## topoftheworldma (May 14, 2012)

Fox 
Sergeant


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm 5'8" and it ends just above knee with size S. Waist is something similar to 31" jeans...

I have also Fox Seargeants, those are really good too, a bit more loose cut compared to the Supras, but the cut is fine on those too. Size M was good fit on waist, similar length as supras. Liner was good too and I'm still using it. Downsides for seargeants is the durability of the fabric, it wears quite fast on the seat region and colors fade really fast, also these do not repel water. I guess that the colour fade is due to lack of UV protection, since the colour is still good under the pocket "flaps"...


----------



## Christeni (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re:*

Wear what you feel comfortable for you and not what others like or dislike.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Christeni said:


> Wear what you feel comfortable for you and not what others like or dislike.


That's great advice for everyone who can buy a dozen pairs of shorts, use them all for a month or two, then return the 11 that aren't their favorites. But, for everyone else, getting feedback from others helps with the decision of what to buy.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

this is what I do and it seems to work well for me...I get lycra shorts from REI...and then I get some adventure shorts (and wear them ovewr the lycra) from columbia and I even have a few shorts I got years ago from sam's and they all have worked just fine for me.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the Canari lined shorts from Acadmey. They hold up to washing better than any others I have tried, are relatively inexpensive, and available. I probally have 4 or 5 pairs of them now so I dont have to wash clothes but once a week. I seem to have a problem with the stiching coming undone from the chamios in every other short I have. The last pair were a uber expensive pair of Fox shorts(hey I like to look cool) and while they were super comfortable, the chamios stitching lasted maybe a whopping 8 rides/washings. Maybe I am washing wrong....gentle cycle and air dry but I am just not going to wear my shorts twice between washings.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have 2 different type pairs of Fox shorts that I like for different reasons, and a pair of Sombria that are tough, and a little more downhiller oriented. I bought a pair of Rockgardens and I have liked them quite a bit. They are very soft, fairly cool, and comfortable. The downside is that when I received them, they looked like they were sewn by a blind woman having the DT's. Horrible. Stitching meandering all over the place, with some hanging off the short. I kept them anyway. I'm still amazed they are still in one piece and look exactly how they did when I received them. lol


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Try a pair of Louis Garneau bib shorts.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

Dresdenlock said:


> this is what I do and it seems to work well for me...I get lycra shorts from REI...and then I get some adventure shorts (and wear them ovewr the lycra) from columbia and I even have a few shorts I got years ago from sam's and they all have worked just fine for me.


I've tried that before with my Pearl Izumi shorts and REI hiking shorts, and I just hate the way it feels. The cycling shorts don't get enough airflow, so I end up feeling like I'm wearing a diaper, and the lycra slides around in the shorts making it hard to even stay on the seat. I'm afraid that if I pick up a pair of mtb-specific shorts with an integrated chamois I'll end up with the same diaper feeling.


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

I have some Nema's, and after 4 years the chamois is starting to hurt (like the chamois has lumps or stitching?). After getting my meat tenderized by the Nema's today, they are officially off the rotation schedule.

I have some Trico's, the crotch on the outer short hangs too low and causes me to hang up on the nose of the saddle as well as feeling like I can't fully articulate my legs ie. After short breaks on the trail, I have to hike up the shorts way up so I can swing a leg over the saddle, and there are times when I feel that same constriction while riding. The chamois is soft, but stiff and feels really odd (like a cardboard diaper). I got 2 pairs for super cheap, so I will see if I can live with them and their quirks.

I have some burly (like 2 layer gore-tex/cordura front and back with stretch side panels) fox shorts that are not lined, but after a few hours in those with traditional spandex, and the boys (and their a$$ neighbor) feel like they've been in a sweat lodge. Not good on hot summery days.

I also have a pair of capri/clamdigger length Zoics with a snap in liner. They are comfy and breathe well, but seem better suited for commuting due to their hipster just below the knee length.


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

I already have comfortable shorts so now I'll just buy these padded liner shorts.

Pearl Izumi Men's Liner Short
Amazon.com: Pearl Izumi Men's Liner Short: Clothing


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Why wear baggies over your lycra shorts? That makes absolutely zero sense.


----------



## BroSole (Apr 7, 2012)

Trail Addict said:


> Try a pair of Louis Garneau bib shorts.


You guys and your costumes. Do you wear your tiara when you ride?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a pair of nema crown jewel and pi elite shorts, both come to around mid knee. had to cut the liner out of the nemas though as it hung way too low.


----------



## nelson73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just recently started riding again.  I bought a pair of the Endura Humvee Shorts. These shorts are great! They have a belt are very light weight breathable, durable and best of all comfortable. I live in South Texas so (I'm sure you can imagine) it's f-ing hot during summertime. I would recommend these shorts to anybody that lives in a hot climate. The only drawback is the $98.00 price tag. Had I thought to check Academy's selection I might have gone that route first. So far the Endura were worth every penny.


----------

